# Lavadora LG Turbo Drum no enciende, tarjeta electronica con daño



## alexanderJJ (Ago 25, 2016)

Despues de dos horas de operación dejo de funcionar, comencé la revisión y me di cuenta que la tarjeta presenta un integrado (oscilador) totalmente quemado, por lo que no pude ver los datos de la misma para su compra y posterior sustitución. Acudo a este medio para ver si es posible que me envíen el esquema de la tarjeta o si cuentan con los datos de éste integrado. El modelo de la lavadora es: wD-1406RD / placa: EAX61526803/ 110502 KSR (A: KwJ) / numero de parte: MFL67477704.... TIPO TURBO DRUMS PUERTA SUP DE VIDRIO ...



Aquí muestro la tarjeta y el lugar dónde va el integrado, saludos y espero su gran ayuda.


----------



## darkangel247 (Dic 11, 2018)

Hola, ya sé que el post es algo viejo. El integrado es el TOP246YN


----------

